# Dog feet



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a few dogs(4) and one of them lifts his feet when cold. Didnt see it in the labs and this one has a beagle look. What is it that makes them do this? Diff bread or am I missin something. Thanks for the help! Bob


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

He might just not like the cold, or has sensitive paws. My buddy has a few beagles and i have never noticed them do this in the cold.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The beagle I had use to get snow/ or ice from slush, between his paws. The vet said that cause them to lift their feet. Make sure you get that cleaned out or get them in whwre it's warm. It can cause frostbite if you ignore it.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My Pointer does that if she has ice balls between her pads which is probably quite painfull. Best way to avoid this is to spray your dogs feet with Pam cooking spray prior to the hunt, it works very well. Just make sure you don't use butter flavor or your dog will just lay there and lick their feet. Trust me on that one.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

None of my labs do it or the chow. But the beagle has problems. Never shuts up! He was a run-away we picked up at Berlin. Got a good home but what a pain! Glad I quit huntin because he wouldnt cut it. Buttered feet!


----------

